# Frameless BB Shooting?



## Slingster (Apr 13, 2016)

I would like to experiment with shooting frameless. I was thinking that if it is possible to shoot BB's with this method that might be a good way to start and not break my fingers. Hehe! 

Is this possible? If so has anyone here done it? Can I use Theraband Gold. Maybe a 5/16" width?

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

I have no experience but most frame lass I've seen has been a whole tube with both end on the pouch

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Look up Joey Lujan on YouTube. He does frameless shooting, and I think his latest video was with bbs.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

You can use TBG for shooting .177 bbs frameless. Strips of 1/4" work for me for short draws.

My best luck with Butterfly draws has been with Gold's Gym green cut 1/4" wide and 12" inches long. TBG overpowers the ammo at butterfly lengths, even cut down to 1/4".


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's my frameless BB band set.









It's good for 1/4" steel down to the .20 to .25 gram airsoft.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's one I just made up.









I didn't want to recommend it as a frameless option until I tried it.

Those #64 band do an admirable job with BBs!

Punching some holes in the old beverage can!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

KawKan said:


> Here's one I just made up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great idea! I have made a rig like the one you show now and can't wait to get it out to the range


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks MS .. here is the video your referring to .. gotta love some.frameless shootin!! 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Here is a video of me shooting frameless and my methods  




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Warmed up to about 50 F here today, so I took the #64 frameless setup outside and shot from 33 feet.

Performance was better than I expected. Solid hits were pass-throughs. That's approaching Red Ryder power!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok Kawkan ya got me. Im gonna have to be giving this a try.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Ibojoe said:


> Ok Kawkan ya got me. Im gonna have to be giving this a try.


It may seem a little unusual, shooting without a frame, using office rubber, ect...but it is fun!

It kind of reminds me of that day a few years ago when I rediscovered that a "Kid's Toy" could be fun for adult!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point KawKan


----------

